# My tegu just had a prolapse at 11:15pm! What to do



## Merlot (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I’m sure this has been asked before. My gu just had a prolapse, rectal I believe. Looks his a-whole just Fell out immediately after pooping. I got him soaking in a cool bath with a bunch sugar from a million threads I quickly read. At first I had the water way too ice cold and he looked like he was losing it. I took him out real quick and warmed him up under the basking lamp, reran the bath with modestly cold water and he’s just sitting there soaking it in. Already gave him a long bath earlier today before feeding. He’s been eating and pooping like a monster since he just came out brumation. I just had the wife run out to get some vasaline, gauze and tape...
Should I wrap him up with the gauze if I can’t rub it back in gently with the vasaline for overnight til I can get him in the vet. What else should I do y’all? Thank you guys and gals


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 12, 2019)

He might never prolapse again, still I would run him to a vet for a check if possible.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 12, 2019)

I was able to get the prolapse totally back in last night. Scared the living **** out of me. Cold water with a bunch of sugar. Cleaned the rectum, gently rubbed it back in, through some Vaseline on it and put him back in the water. Boom, fixed. Held him in a damp towel for an hour and a half or so and put him back in the cage with the towel for him to sleep on/in. I’m about to check him shortly he should be waking up any minute unless he needs some more sleep after that episode


----------

